# live sand



## scott (Apr 4, 2008)

my tank has been up and running 2 years now,my sand is not live sand,want to change it to live sand,can you just remove old stuff and put live in,or does it have to be cured :?:


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Your sand is most likely live now if it has been in a tank that long with live rock. Most likely a lot better than commercial live sand.


----------



## scott (Apr 4, 2008)

was hoping to see some life in my sand like cocopods ect,there was some about a year ago,not seen any since,was wanting to get a bottom feeder,a manderine or somthing ,but want sand full of life for it to feed.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

copepods are going to come more from your live rock then your sand bed, they'll just be running around on it. do you have a fuge? and what kind of fish do you have, perhaps you have something that'll be fighting for food and then you won't want a mandarin because they're very peaceful fish.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

If you have no pods in your tank, you most likely have something already consuming them. To purchase a Mandarin Dragonette, Scooter Dragonette, or other pod reliant fish would only subject it to a slow and painful death. You can try adding pods to the tank and see how they fare. Reef Nutrition offers Live Copepods called Tigger-Pods. Adding these to your refugium will help keep a populated community in the system, as long as the flow through the refugium is not so much as to wash them all into the display.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

too right.


----------

